# Young woman Expat, Questions about Aussie Men



## Thunderstorm (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I would love to settle down and get married in the next couple years. I really think Australia is the best place for me.

I'm new to this forum. I'm an American expat who is turning 23 next month. I'm a young woman who is teaching English in Korea for her first year out of college. I want to take the savings I've earned here to relocate to Australia in September. (I'm getting a work-study visa.)

I have been researching expat forums for a few months. None of them address what I'm planning to do. Most expat forums are job focused and male-dominated. To be honest, my goal is not to find work; it's to get married to an Australian man, and then get citizenship and then maybe get work. The job I do is not even important so long as it puts me in contact with eligible men. Starting a family is the main priority in my life.

I know this isn't PC among the feminist crowd, but my main goal in moving to Australia is to find a man to marry and so, I take care of myself and dress well and do my hair and makeup. And I look good. My mother raised me to be an attractive, feminine, young lady.

I'm an good-looking young woman, who is poised and has a fair share of attention wherever I go, but I don't know what the men over there like in terms of personal style. (I'm more of classic style with lots of simple dresses and skirts.)

Are there any women in Australia who can help with this? Should I adopt the style of Aussie women? Or should I capitalize on my "exoticism" being an American of Caribbean extraction?

Just wondering,

Thunderstorm


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Australians can smell b.s. a mile away so you are best to just be yourself in my opinion.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

dunsford5678 said:


> Australians can smell b.s. a mile away so you are best to just be yourself in my opinion.


Can't agree more. 

OP u just wanna get married for money?? How could you say you are beautiful lol I think your are very ugly.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I have one word: 

TROLL!


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thunderstorm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would love to settle down and get married in the next couple years. I really think Australia is the best place for me.
> 
> ...


The exoticism is not needed. That is your choice. Most of the time that brings someone that is looking for one thing and not someone to settle down with. I for one love a lady that looks like she has been kissed by the son with nice tan skin, but you don't need to show it all off to attract the right person.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

stormgal said:


> i have one word:
> 
> Troll!


lmao!!


----------



## Thunderstorm (Jun 6, 2011)

tcscivic12 said:


> lmao!!



I am not a troll. 

I'm just looking for more pointers about Aussie culture, that's all.

I'm not doing this for money; I already have it. 

Sorry if I came off that way.

I was afraid people would take it the wrong way, that's why I never asked the question before.

Thank you for giving advice, Tscivic, and dunsford.



-Thunderstorm


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thunderstorm said:


> I am not a troll.
> 
> I'm just looking for more pointers about Aussie culture, that's all.
> 
> ...


You're Welcome! Anytime.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ayeee!!

I dropped my hairbrush can some strong outback rugged man pick it up, my nails are recently done  I would but I am of certain exotic extractions that frequently happen to entertain the male mind :eyebrows:

alright, i'm kidding, I had to joke as I happen to love comedy 

thunder - i'm sorry for the troll comment, I guess to each his/her own 

peace


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

stormgal said:


> ayeee!!
> 
> I dropped my hairbrush can some strong outback rugged man pick it up, my nails are recently done  I would but I am of certain exotic extractions that frequently happen to entertain the male mind :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


You are just too cool Stormgal. Don't change who you are.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello, Thunderstorm. 

I'm not sure why are you looking for love in another part of the planet, in the future, but anyway my advices:

1) Be yourself. Any relationship should be based on that. 
2) Don't push it too hard. You will probably find the right person easily, unless you don't try to marry in the first date or list too many requirements. 
3) I always recommend it, because it worked so great too me: date friends. A marriage works better when the two persons have similarities, and friends already have it.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> Hello, Thunderstorm.
> 
> I'm not sure why are you looking for love in another part of the planet, in the future, but anyway my advices:
> 
> ...


Third point make so much sense!!! My best friend is my boy friend and we are so so so much in love :d


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

ricks1088 said:


> Third point make so much sense!!! My best friend is my boy friend and we are so so so much in love :d


All my boyfriends were friends before. I think it's much easier, because we already know that person, they care about us, we already have the necessary 'bond'. 

No need to hide ourselves and everything else. Worked nicely 

(Maybe I should be a love consultant LOL)


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tcscivic12 said:


> You are just too cool Stormgal. Don't change who you are.




Thanks dude- I try


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Artemisa said:


> Hello, Thunderstorm.
> 
> I'm not sure why are you looking for love in another part of the planet, in the future, but anyway my advices:
> 
> ...



agree with advice 3)

simple words make sense!:clap2:


----------



## PaulaLou (Dec 29, 2010)

Im sorry hunni, I dont mean to be rude but you need a reality check! What makes you think you're gunna find a better man in Oz than you will where you are now?? Have you ever even been to Australia before??

I just find it hard to believe a young intelligent woman (which you must be to be a teacher) could even consider moving to complete different country just to find a man and get married :-/ Live your life girl, theres so much out there, the right man will come along in time!!

Good luck! xx


----------



## Glenning (Jul 4, 2011)

Thunderstorm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would love to settle down and get married in the next couple years. I really think Australia is the best place for me.
> 
> ...


Australia is a highly multicultural society. You should dress in any way you see fit.


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

This is weird...be independent..that is the most attractive!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as a woman has a pulse and can bung a snag on a barbie, they'll be fine :lol:

Dolly


----------



## Stevenoi (Jul 7, 2011)

*Pacific Island Young Man*

Hi good to hear your great desires in life..yes thats one part of life that needs to be filled up......we all will ever escape the truth of finding our true love...

What about a Pacific Island young man of age 24 like me, i am also looking out for a perfect marriage...

An Economist working with the Central Bank of Papua New Guinea.

I am also looking forward to find a job in Aussie...


Cheers 









Thunderstorm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would love to settle down and get married in the next couple years. I really think Australia is the best place for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Dear TS,

Sometimes young women can appear too naive and yet appear like a gold digger. Sorry if i come across too strong. If you advertise the fact that you would want to marry to get OZ citizenship there will be many ppl who will readily agree. But what happens after that? Do you want to go on with the rest of your life always pondering with regret of the 'shortcut' that you took? Or forget about it if you have an easy conscience you can most certainly do that.

Better still why dont you move to OZ, get some casual jobs, look around and if you have to find love you will. We indians believe a lot in karma and if something has to happen it will. Its all predestined. Having said that karma also means work both in the past life and this life so no point just sitting by.

Just dont write stuff like am a hot yet simple gal who loves wearing short dresses and skirts and with the morals of a saint and the fantasies of an alley cat. If you fall in both categories may i suggest if you could possibly stopover in India....there will be too many rich men who will whole heartedly agree to this alliance.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*good one*

dear DS 

superb post - congrats


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shouldnt this thread be on a dating site somewhere????

Jo


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Shouldnt this thread be on a dating site somewhere????
> 
> Jo



Dear Jo,

Please dont ....atleast not now ...all the hot blooded men here are eagerly waiting for TS to reply or better still post a pic....after that happens be prepared for complete mayhem.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL, this thread is hilarious


----------

